# Big Green Egg Custom Table



## BR549

Just put the finishing touches on my BGE Table and Granite Top and finally put something on it to cook. I am thinking about marketing some of these granite tops and "egg pads" to fit the standard table sizes so someone could just sit the top on their existig table - what do you guys think?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

WOW! That looks great. But how $$$ is it?


----------



## quikdrw63

very nice
the granite is a nice touch.


----------



## nhancedsvt

that looks really good!


----------



## deerehauler

Wow that is a awsome looking table how much for you to make and sell one just like it?


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Sweeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

I'd be willing to help you market it... just bring me a sample!


----------



## dbodkin

Look$$$$$ great.  You planning on $elling them?


----------



## Huntinfool

Uh yeh....that's sweet.  Great looking table dude.


----------



## BR549

I am glad you guys like the product - I work for a company that installs granite and the tops are out of remnants that we have at the shop. I am not looking to build the tables but I guess I could for the right price. The granite tops and egg pads would be somewhere around $300 for a 60" and $275 for a 43" - these would fit on top of the standard tables as seen on BGE's website - the price also depends on material selection and would not include delivery.


----------



## tyler1

Great looking table.  I am making me one this weekend.  

PM sent.


----------



## Spurhunter1

Looks fantastic! I have a Primo, and am dying to make a table like that for it.


----------



## maker4life

Pretty darn nice .


----------



## MolonLabe88

Nice!


----------



## Dub

Man that is sharp!!!!


----------



## fatboy84

BR549 said:


> I am glad you guys like the product - I work for a company that installs granite and the tops are out of remnants that we have at the shop. I am not looking to build the tables but I guess I could for the right price. The granite tops and egg pads would be somewhere around $300 for a 60" and $275 for a 43" - these would fit on top of the standard tables as seen on BGE's website - the price also depends on material selection and would not include delivery.



That is a great looking table BR....  Gonna have to do some talking next time I see you at church


----------



## blues brother

Best looking egg table I have ever seen.
My hat is off to you my friend!


----------



## lil bukaroo

HT, that's a mighty fine looking set up for Camp Coogle.  Let me know when you are taking it down and I'll be there to help and break it in.  

Eshad


----------



## mauk trapper

Boy that looks great. My table is about shot that table really makes you think about ideas for a new one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swalke2

What are the dimensions on that top?  length, width, hole size?  Still working as expected?


----------



## bkl021475

Very nice!


----------



## hotdawg

very nice table and i dont think you're gonna have to worry bout the wind blowin it off the deck.


----------



## GaTomkat

Market it all u want, but you"ll be wasting your money imo. Any homeowner that wants one could just show the pic to a granite counter top company and they will make it for them. Maybe you should just pitch it to BGE or to the places that sell them.


----------



## DAWG1419

Nice as heck table. You go for it and sell some tops


----------

